
The coronavirus pandemic drove life online. It may never return - imartin2k
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/internet/coronavirus-pandemic-drove-life-online-it-may-never-return-n1169956
======
petee
With any luck people will get an overdose having finally watched _all_ the
good content on netflix (nobody is filming anything currently!) and run
outside the minute this is over, never to go online again. Me personally, I'm
already to hike the AT.

Lets be real, for all the good the internet has done & given us, its actually
destroying our society in fairly fast order for comparatively little gain

~~~
telesilla
I've been using this time to help my loved ones learn new skills, such as
photo editing, design, language skills. Everyone I know has seen improvements
in their general computer skills. If Netflix could branch into tutorials the
world could become a beautiful place.

